

Show HN: Disrupting tax preparation in Canada - suter
http://simpletax.ca

======
cmer
My feedback would be that "free" makes me extremely suspicious. How do you
make money? Selling my information?

I'm not saying you are, just that it makes it sound like some kind of scam.

I think you should charge a low flat fee. $15 perhaps. I wouldn't be surprised
if you had more people using the service this way.

~~~
suter
Thanks for the feedback cmer! And you're totally right—we want to be very
careful about using the word free. We are really a "pay what you want"
service.

We initially offered returns for a flat $10, but being new in this space, we
found it was difficult to get attention and that many were still doing their
taxes on paper because of the perception that they had to pay. We're hoping we
can convince many of these paper filers to switch knowing that payment is
optional, not mandatory.

~~~
cmer
Also, your site TOTALLY needs to be on SSL. With the green bar. Even the
marketing site. You need to instill as much trust as you can.

Show me some fancy logos of why I should trust you. At the very top of the
page.

Trust is your biggest problem at the moment in my opinion. Identity fraud is
so widespread nowadays people are careful.

~~~
suter
Great points. We've tried to build trust by showing that we're real people
(e.g. here's what we look like!), but I agree we could do more. Great
feedback.

The app is—of course—on SSL.

~~~
cmer
Don't assume people will go as far as trying your app to find out. Most people
don't understand the difference anyways between the app and marketing site.

~~~
suter
No, you're totally right. I've added our site seal to the footer which
verifies our identity. I've also modified our privacy policy with a link to
this verification as well.

As we get more coverage, we'll add more symbols of trust right at the top of
the page.

We're just getting started, so thanks for your feedback!

------
Mankhool
I have zero intention of putting my tax information into the cloud with UFile,
Simpletax or any other vendor. If I cannot keep my data locally, then I am not
interested.

~~~
suter
Thanks for the feedback Mankhool. We're also exploring a version that would
just make use of HTML5's local storage. Is that something you would consider?

